
Ask HN: Why did you buy a home, and how did you finance it? - erispoe
I read a lot of buy vs. rent articles, and people seem to have vastly different opinions and motivations on why to buy a home. If you bought a house or a condo, what was the motivation to do so? And how did you finance it?
======
oldmancoyote
Why: No available home offered the amenities that I wanted. Home architecture
seems to focus on increasingly elaborate variations on the 3 bedroom 2 bath
conventional home at higher and higher densities.

How: After designing a home following "A Pattern language" by Christopher
Alexander and taking a course in owner-built homes multiple times, I got a
construction loan at an exorbitant rate from private money (brokered by a
specialist in private money). Then, I served as my own general contractor
using conventional project management methods. Once the house was finished, it
was easy to get a conventional home mortgage.

